# well.. . . . they're home!



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

A couple of you know i was collecting 4 girl meeces today! :thumbup: thing is they are all most probably pregnant  and they are all under 12 weeks! a coulple f them have already got small bellies on them so do i put those two together or put one with each of the two that dont have bellies as much? 

I havent got piccies for you guys yet as oly been home half an hour and they still exploring- and they are not hand tame!

wish me luck . . . .. . :scared:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrivals, I would leave them together hun, aunties tend to help look after the babies with mice, Yorkshire Rose would be a good person to pm about the pregnancies though as he was a huge help to me when mine were pregnant.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Congrats on the new arrivals, I would leave them together hun, aunties tend to help look after the babies with mice, Yorkshire Rose would be a good person to pm about the pregnancies though as he was a huge help to me when mine were pregnant.


And what a good job you did with yours  x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have put two in each cage, though i may cut a hole in the bottom on one and the top of the other and put a ladder in as they are stackable bin cages-- Was really annoyed when he pet shop had no paper shreddings and ive had to put sawdust in untill tomorrow when my grandad is dropping some off  feel really upset that it might cause them some problems! also need some ideas on toys! 

have even had a little cuddle with the one who looks the most pregnant and she is really brave- even let me stroke her! will have piccies up in a min, just downloading/ uploading them onto photobucket!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

piccies anyone??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok - they dont have names yet so feel free to think of some!

meece numero uno!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful babies!  xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

sorry bout the big pics!!

number 2


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Awwww, very cute babies, good luck with them


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

number three- the most confident and one i think is most preggo!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally number 4. . .























































hope you like xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow they are stunning! Congrats! xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you, im amazed at how clean their coats are!- sooo shiny! the two thati havent gt pics for are quite shy and squeak if i move too close as if im going to pick them up  im just so happy the other too are so confident, im really surprised!

any name suggestions?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> thank you, im amazed at how clean their coats are!- sooo shiny! the two thati havent gt pics for are quite shy and squeak if i move too close as if im going to pick them up  im just so happy the other too are so confident, im really surprised!
> 
> any name suggestions?


Mice do tend to be a bit skitty! Though they will never bite which is a good thing 

Am rubbish at names but will have a think!

Oh and obv keep an eye out for growing tummies...but I have suspected so many pregnancies and had no babies. Mice do tend to have rounder tummies! xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

im hoping they dont but they were left in a tank with all of their male sblings- around 10 males so there is a high likely hood  poor babies x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow!! Yes you'll probs have some babies soonish then! xx


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

They're gorgeous  Saw the palest one and just thought batfink :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

awwwww!!!!!!!!!! What lovely little mices  Well done on the new additions :thumbup:

If you can't get paper bedding, kitchen roll, toilet roll and newspaper work (and they are fab toys for tearing apart :lol Toys can be anything you want - mine have toilet rolls, ropes, kids large toy cars to jump in and out of, coconut houses, etc. 

What food is it that you are feeding them? Only reason I'm asking is I spotted a peanut in the bowl - mice are prone to peanut allergies so you can either pick them out or try to find another type of food (speaking from experience, some of my mice started itching and swelling from peanuts and it stopped as soon as I switched food.) I would definitely say though to give them more protein until they give birth, so scrambled egg, boiled egg, mealworms, lentils in their food if they like them, a little linseed (which will also keep their coats nice and shiny), walnuts (sparingly.) It will give them the protein they need to bulk up a little to prepare for the babies coming, and keep giving them extra protein while they are weaning the babies 

I'm not offering any help on names - most of mine end up being named after food and seeing as it's dinner time for me I think I might suggest something ridiculus (sp.) like Galaxy, Nestle, Cadbury, Milkway. Can you tell I'm really desperate for chocolate 

For the girls that are skittish, just let them get used to your hand being in their cage, try tempting them with something yummy in your hand like a sunflower seed - they'll eventually come around (and it's worth it ) although be careful if they give birth as if they are still skittish and not 100% confident around you I wouldn't handle the babies until they develop hair (so even wait for a week, two weeks) that way there is little chance of mum eating the babies crying: a horrible thing but they do it if they get stressed or can't cope with the number of babies.)

You have to keep us updated (i.e. more piccies :thumbup


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok this is the third time ive tried to post this as my internet keeps going when i go to post and i lose the whole lot 

thank you for your comments guys! ZT i removed all the peanuts b4 i put it in there- well i thought i did , but i did notice that peanut too and managed to retrieve it before it was munched!

Im really upset now, was watching them playing around with the tissuse bx filled with tissues i put in with them and noticed that one of my girls (the first in the pics) has a lump on her left side on her belly by her back leg  managed to get hold of her and settle her in my hand and checked it out. the 'lump' is covered with the same amount of hair as everywhere else and isnt noticeable until you know it is there. Any ideas??

THEN - whilst checking the lump out i noticed a massive scar that runs all the way around the underside her shoulder joint- like her armpit?? look horrible and looks like she has been attacked by another mouse- its cleared up but i feel so sorry for her 

dont have a clue what the lump is- im a little worried :confused1:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you take a photo of the lump and scar? It could be a number of things. In my experience though if it's covered in hair it's usually a tumour although I've never heard of such a young mouse developing one. It could be remnant scar tissue or even an abscess depending on how old the wound is. 

(I'm glad you already knew about the peanuts  I didn't find that out for a few months after getting my mice )


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

erm i can try but it may be tricky. . . . i'll give it a go x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning... 

Are they satins.. cause they are very very shiny?


Also re the shavings having used many types of shavings for my horses you tend to find the big chips like you have are generally not that dusty.... But the prob with them is they dont soak up as much wee 

I hand shred newspaper for the rats..


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

you can see side of lump in one of the pics of her. she is the first mouse i took a photo of x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have gt some photos that show it a little bit but now lost the cable !!! grrr i'll keep searching x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i think they may be as they do have rather shiny coats but i dont really know much about mice colourings or what these have been bred from as i took them from someone who was keeping them in a tank with about 3 litters around their age in


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

it extends from her marking so its hard to notice but these are the best i can get.





































look for the lump but its hard to notice in pics


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lump is most noticeable o last photo and you can see the scare in most of them.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I see the lump in the picture now that I'm not going "aww!!" "cute" It does appear to be a mammary tumour, or it does from the angle I'm viewing it at anyway as it's in the same area as my girls' current mammary tumours (and about the same size too.) You're best bet would be to try and get a vet to get it checked out just to make sure it isn't something else (hopefully something that can be treated)


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Ouch! That scar still looks pretty red! Poor baby! Is it still quite raw looking? If it is a saline solution to wash it out will help and it will help stave off any infection


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

will take her on friday to see vet as tomorrow i dont get home til 7:30  sorry for sounding silly, but whats a mammary tumour? and how are they treated?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Didn't want to edit my last post incase you were posting a reply and missed the edit - 
with your mice possibly being pregnant a respiratory infection can kick in really fast, even more so given that they have been unsettled going into a new home. If you can try to change the woodshavings to just plain old newspaper or kitchen roll tonight just to be safe. And if you are holding your mousies by the tail try to support their fromt paws, they don't freak out as much


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

am changing their bedding now, only held her like that for photo as camera huge! i don't particularly like that was of holding them anyway! thank you for all your help!! they are so fun to watch!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

A mammary tumour is a tumour in the breast tissue (basically a breast tumour) that can form in any of their nipples and surrounding tissues. The only way to treat it is to remove the tumour and unfortunately most vets aren't comfortable doing this because of the size of the mouse and their lack of experience in doing so. So in most cases, it means that the tumour can't be treated :crying: They can give medicine to help with any pain as the tumour gets bigger and in most mice they can live happily with tumours for months. I've got 4 mice with tumours just now, two of the girls have had it for about 4 months. It just depends on how quickly it grows and whether the tumour affects them (i.e. eating, pooping, peeing, running, having fun) as to when it's best to make the decision to have them pts. I hope it isn't a tumour, fingers crossed that it is an old wound what with the scar being there.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

her scar dosent look particularly red, look really well healed considering!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> am changing their bedding now, only held her like that for photo as camera huge! i don't particularly like that was of holding them anyway! thank you for all your help!! they are so fun to watch!


It's sometimes necessary hun to hold them that way so don't panic! I wasn't trying to tell you off, it's just I know how my mice are when they are held up by the tail and it's usually to check a tumour or a wound so wanted you to avoid the whole antisocial, mice-not-speaking-to-you-because-they-didn't-like-being-handled-that-way mood :lol:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol i understand, i did pop her front feet on my hand whilst observing her and she calmed right down, im learning as i go lol! thank god your here to help !!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I might be completely wrong and will accept all criticism if I am...but xould it be an abscess from a badly healed wound? Or something like that? Well whatever...yeah vet is best thing. Its not too expensive for a mouse. Though if you can get to a small animal vet that would be best! No more expensive...in fact my one is cheaper than local "normal" vet. xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

we only have one chain of vet and a lone vet practice (which is cheaper) but i cannot get to the cheaper on that easily as i dont drive. Hope its nothing serious!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well good luck! xx


----------

